# Coding a LHC, with selective LIMA angio to check for patency



## camsgram (Dec 13, 2011)

Would I code the 93458 for the left heart cath and 36215 for selective LIMA with RS&I of 75710. It's not a graft, it is being checked for patency to see if it is suitable to be a graft.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 13, 2011)

camsgram said:


> Would I code the 93458 for the left heart cath and 36215 for selective LIMA with RS&I of 75710. It's not a graft, it is being checked for patency to see if it is suitable to be a graft.



Assuming, given your code of 93458 that you did a LHC with coronaries as well as checking the LIMA for suitability to be a graft, code 93459 instead of 93458.  Do not also code 36215 and 75756 (which would be the correct code for a LIMA angiogram S & I without heart cath) or 75710 (which does not include LIMA).


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 13, 2011)

donnajrichmond said:


> Assuming, given your code of 93458 that you did a LHC with coronaries as well as checking the LIMA for suitability to be a graft, code 93459 instead of 93458.  Do not also code 36215 and 75756 (which would be the correct code for a LIMA angiogram S & I without heart cath) or 75710 (which does not include LIMA).



I agree with donna. Here is more information for you
"use code 93455,93457,93459,93461 when selective injections are made into arterial conduits (IMA, Radial, or GD bypass grafts) whether used or _contemplated to be used _as a graft, when angiography is performed at the time of cardiac catheterization."

from Dr Z's Diagnostic & Interventional Cardiovascular Coding Reference, fifth edition 2011.

HTH


----------



## camsgram (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you both! I thought it was the 93459 but then started 2nd guessing myself when it was just being checked for patency to see if suitable for a graft.

Thanks again


----------

